# NIGHT BOWFISHING LEGAL IN ND!!!!



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know when this happened, but I saw a blurb in the Herald and checked it out for myself online:

Copied from http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/fish/index.html

New for 2009 - Effective April 2, 2009 
Stump Lake (Nelson County) the northern pike daily limit is increased to 5. Possession limit is increased to 10. 
*Legal archery and spearing equipment for licensed anglers may also include use of night-vision equipment or electronically-enhanced light-gathering optics, including flashlights and lanterns, as aids in locating and/or shooting at fish. *
Archery, spear and underwater spearfishing will be legal from May 1-Sept. 30. The 2008-10 proclamation and guide has the closing date printed as Nov. 30.

So all you Minnesota boys who want to get your nightfishing gear in order for your June opener can come on over! I'm pumped!!! I didn't even know this was in the works...woohoo!!! :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im headed that way sometime this summer for sure!!!! why couldnt it be that easy for mn?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

carp_killer said:


> im headed that way sometime this summer for sure!!!! why couldnt it be that easy for mn?


Haha! No doubt. You should look at the North Dakota rules pamphlet versus Minnesota's. North Dakota is like a tri-fold flier. Minnesot's could be separated into volumes! Totally day and night...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there any good bowfishing out there?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

carp_killer said:


> there any good bowfishing out there?


This spring should be awesome. I got a few spots that are dynamite when the water is high (which it is and should be at least until May 1) Other than that the Red River and Missouri River have carp in them. The water clarity on the Red is pretty poor, but I would love to try it at night anyway. Otherwise if you want to travel a few hundred miles you could head west to Sakakawea. I hear there are some hogs in that lake!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

HELL YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

I CANT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe that they opened that up. Jake I will take you to where that guy shot 189 buffs in 4 hours.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

carp_killer said:


> there any good bowfishing out there?


I found out that there are a chain of lakes north of Bismarck that is full of them, and Its flooded right now with the carp in there! can't wait until May 1st, but i hope its warmer than 40


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Wow, I can't believe that they opened that up. Jake I will take you to where that guy shot 189 buffs in 4 hours.


ND cant be out done by MN


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Jmnhunter said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I can't believe that they opened that up. Jake I will take you to where that guy shot 189 buffs in 4 hours.
> ...


It really doesn't take much to out do MN. Because all the outdoors is to MN is $$$$.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

For all those guys who were worried about the actual wording of the new rule, let me put your minds to rest. I, just got off the phone with the fisheries supervisor for the Game and Fish Department. He told me that yes, I could use floodlights and yes, I could use "those crazy boats they show on TV with the generator and lights." He even said that bowfishing at night always was legal, they just didn't have it in the rules...who knew?


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

just thougt can we get his name and have him put that in writing  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ya last year I called up the GnF and they said I could bowfish at night I just couldn't use any lights.....that makes a lot of sense! Maybe if I was shooting glowing fish!


----------

